# Bentley...Golden Boy in Kill Shelter...Athen, GA



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Happy news...just got this from Adopt A Golden Atlanta

Yes, we have already transferred him to one of our vets. Thanks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thank God!*

Thank God!!

SO HAPPY Adopt a Golden Atlanta has him!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

So good I was going to have my brother snag him from the shelter for me!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AcesWild said:


> So good I was going to have my brother snag him from the shelter for me!


Well put in your app, maybe you can snag him from Adopt a Golden Atlanta!


----------



## ayarbro (Mar 8, 2007)

*Bentley crossed Rainbow Bridge last Thursday*

I'm sorry to tell you all that Bentley did not make it. He was severely injured and had probably been hit by a car 2 weeks ago. His spine was actually detached from his pelvis. Too many broken bones, he could not be put back together. We were willing to spend over $10,000 to save him. He also lost all bladder use and would have to be catheterized for the rest of his life if he'd made it. Everyone who met Bentley said he was the sweetest boy.

Thank you,

Lexie Yarbrough
Director-Intake
Adopt A Golden Atlanta


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Poor Bentley. How I wish he had seen a vet sooner. He must have been in terrible pain. Run free like the wind, dear boy. Godspeed.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh no! How heartbreaking. Rest in peace, sweet Bentley!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh that's so sad. I'm sorry about Bentley  He looked so sweet in those pictures...such a sad outcome.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It was very kind of you to come to the board and let us know.


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

oh no. Poor guy. So sad.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Lexie, thank you for letting us know about Bentley and it was not what I expected hear...I so hoped that we had gotten him pulled in time.

Godspeed Bentley...you now can run hard and free at the Bridge.

Thanks to Adopt A Golden Atlanta for all you do.

*Charlotte*
*(MotherHen)*
*Wilson & Rocky*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

MotherHen said:


> Thanks to Adopt A Golden Atlanta for all you do.
> 
> *Charlotte*
> *(MotherHen)*
> *Wilson & Rocky*


ABSOLUTELY!! What a fabulous effort you all make in the face of overwhelming challenges.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is just so sad. But thank goodness Adopt a Golden was there to help him to the bridge. RUN FREE Sweet Bentley with no pain and worries about cars.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so sad, but he was lucky to have had the chance that he did. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------

